# The Adventures of Sherlock and Watson



## missyscove (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's my last blog
And my first blog

After losing my rabbit of 6 years, Timmy, less than three months into my first year of vet school, I headed to the Ventura County Animal Shelter where, after spending hours meeting all their rabbits, I adopted a duo of neutered males on October 28th. 












After getting to know them for a few days, I dubbed them Sherlock (the black otter Netherland Dwarf) and Watson (the black Polish). 

Since their arrival, they've had quite a few photoshoots. 

Here we are after carving pumpkins for Halloween.










Othertimes they wear funny hats.































And lastly: our Christmas photos





















Although I've only had them for a month now, they've already won over my heart. They spend their day in a 42 inch dog crate in my room, but whenever I'm both home and awake, they have free roam of my room. 

I've been "training them to love me" by feeding them the vast majority of their daily pellet ration directly from my hands. Eventually they went from not leaving their cage unless I was out of the room or sitting on my bed to voluntarily running up to me and sitting nicely for me to pet them. 

They each got a checkup by some of my classmates and one of our faculty vets at our clinic on campus with a clean bill of health. Last week they each got a microchip (thanks, Home Again!).

I'm looking forward to getting to know them even better as time goes on. It's definitely a great destressor just to watch their antics and even more so to pet them or feel their faces tickle my hands when they eat our of my palms.


----------



## MLS (Dec 1, 2012)

They are absolutely adorable and I love the names  Congrats on adopting them!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 1, 2012)

You get your buns to pose so good! Love them in the hats


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 1, 2012)

Your boys are quite the pair! Gotta love the names! I can't believe they let you put collars on them! Such well behaved boys! 

Sorry to hear about the loss of your bunny!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2012)

They are so cute! Just love the collars and bowties. Sherlock looks just like our little boy, Stewart--Black Otter and Chin are my favorite colorings.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are a few videos of my boys. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq2YdcNhqQU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDzIHx_Scd4[/ame]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are adorable. Great pictures and videos of the two of them.

Christina you get prettier every day. Great pictures of you too.

Looking forward to more stories and Photos of the munchkins.

Are you close to your home now where you go to school? I guess compared to your last few years of university anything in CA would be close.

Susan


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 3, 2012)

How did you get them to pose with the bowties?? Adorableness!!!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 5, 2012)

I think they're afraid enough of the slippery floors that they don't want to move too much. I'm also pretty sure the bowties confuse them just enough to keep them sitting in one spot. 

My school is about an hour from home, so yes, I'm definitely much closer! Vet school keeps me plenty busy and I haven't been able to spend too much time at home (I'm in a rental house about 10 minutes from school with 3 roommates) but I have been able to see family members for birthdays, etc.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 6, 2012)

Tonight I had some applesauce. And then this happened.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz0IkPkQ40w[/ame]


----------



## JBun (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol, that cracks me up, that Watson made off with the applesauce cup after he decided that he didn't want to share with Sherlock  Poor little guy!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, they're not the best at sharing. 
This morning for about 2.5 hours, Watson kept chasing Sherlock around in and out of their cage. I was nervous because Fiona and Timmy became unbonded and never rebonded after they had a fight. I sat on the floor with them instead of on my bed so I could stop the chasing and a few hours later they were cuddling again. I have no idea what set them off but I was very glad that they calmed down and settled things before anyone got hurt.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 9, 2012)

missyscove said:


> I think they're afraid enough of the slippery floors that they don't want to move too much. I'm also pretty sure the bowties confuse them just enough to keep them sitting in one spot.



hmmm... sounds like I need to take my girls onto a slippery floor to try to get some pics of them together!

the applesauce thing was super cute - reminds me of how mental Nala and Gaz get over apple/wild blueberry baby food


----------



## missyscove (Dec 9, 2012)

The funny thing is that Timmy was totally fine with the laminate floors in my room although a little wary of the tile hallway (there is no carpet in our rental house). These guys will hardly move without their rugs down.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats funny about the applesauce. My two don't like applesauce!  

They sure are cute lil guys. I hope the chasing is nothing. I hate hearing stories about spontaneous fights with buns! The same sex pairs just seem to be prone to that sometimes....... if only we could read their minds!!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 9, 2012)

Since I have finals this week, I spent most of the day studying in my room and being distracted by the buns. 
Watson thinks this cat bed is pretty fantastic whereas I've yet to see Sherlock go anywhere near it. 





Just before dusk, I took my roommate's dog for a walk to get some exercise and as a good excuse for a study break. It was still light out when I got back so we took the buns out into the yard for their first leashed outing. 




















My roommate's dog, Picasso, was very excited and kept play bowing at the buns. I tried to explain to him that they don't speak his language. 





Watson discovered this dirt and decided it was perfect for digging in.





Then everybody had some fresh parsley.


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 10, 2012)

The cuteness. It kills. The parsley pictures...omg.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 10, 2012)

ermagherd little buns and parsley! I'd be afraid to let Monty nom on a plant even that large. I think she'd lay waste to half of it before she hopped away


----------



## missyscove (Dec 10, 2012)

The boys and I shared a banana this morning. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwqsHvXvAhA[/ame]


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

Great new pics of the buns. I love that Watson has the brown undertones to his coat. That one picture where he is looking backwards really shows it. I thought he was all solid black. How cute!!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

I love Sherlock's little grump face! Oh my. I think black otter Nethies are my favorite color Nethies, it really shows off their grump faces. 
They're really adorable. How did they do on their leashes for the first time? They look so handsome in their harnesses.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 11, 2012)

They were very well behaved on their leashes. I think my roommate was surprised at how much work went into following them around the yard though. 

So Watson has been relaxing in the cat bed for around a week now. 






Today, Sherlock apparently discovered the bed and joined him in it. 





Today is also the first time anybody peed in the cat bed. I know correlation doesn't imply causation, but I sure do have my suspicions about who did it. I sure hope Sherlock doesn't ruin the cat bed for Watson.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

aww, such cuties! they sure are much more timid with their banana than my two - mine practically inhale it


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 17, 2012)

I love these two, they have such cute faces, a bit like Snowy´s but dark. Í love the way their mouth goes downwards as thought they´ve got a sulk on. It´s just so gooooorgeous.

I bought a harness to try with mine but they all hate it. I put it on Houdini and littery had to drag him out of the living room door into the hallway. Mind you, he´s never been out there before and I think that he was a bit scared but Snowy hated it as well. Yours seem to love having it on.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 21, 2012)

Awh they look so cute on the bed! You have no issues with urinating or chewing with it?! Lucky!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 4, 2013)

I think most of you have seen my rainbow bridge thread by now http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f34/sherlock-72452/ but Sherlock suddenly and unexpectedly passed away on 12/28/12, exactly 2 months after I adopted him. At the time he was being petsat by my mother as I was out of town but he showed no signs of pain leading up to his death and I do not know what caused it. 
Of course, that leaves Watson. I made arrangements with a local rabbit rescue, Bunny Bunch, and after visiting and having my application approved yesterday, today Watson and I will be stopping by for a few dates and hopefully coming home with a new bond mate.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 4, 2013)

best of luck in finding Watson a new bond mate!


----------



## whitelop (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww Christina, good luck to you guys finding a new mate! I hope Watson finds somebun he really likes!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 4, 2013)

So sad to hear about Sherlock bu that´s great news and I really hope little Watson finds someone who he can get on with. Poor little chap must be missing Sherlock but I´m sure that another little companion will take some of that pain away. 

Good luck and hope to see some photos soon of them both.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 4, 2013)

Introducing Watson's new friend, Cricket. This is her picture from the rescue. She had been brought in on Christmas eve of 2011 so they were calling her Eve, but she'll now be known as Cricket. Watson had 3 dates and probably could have gotten along with any of them but really seemed to like her the best.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 4, 2013)

Christina, that is such good news and she looks like such a doll, she´s absolutely gorgeous and I´m sure Watson will get on so well with her. It will be lovely to see them together, such as contrast with him so dark and her light colouring....just love her.:bunnieskiss He´ll soon be getting lovely bunny kisses from his new wifeybun...happy news for a new year.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 4, 2013)

aww, what a cutie! she looks kinda like Gazzles. I hope they bond quickly and easily


----------



## missyscove (Jan 4, 2013)

I started a new blog for the two of them. You can find it here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/watson-cricket-72566/#post953715


----------

